# Corn Bread in the CI



## tropics (Jun 1, 2016)

Corn Bread

 2 Bx Jiffy Corn Muffin mix
 3 Eggs
 1/2 cup milk
 1 small can cream of corn
 1 stick butter (melted)
 3 Heaping Tbspn sugar

  Preheat oven or grill to 375*F Mix all the ingredients well.Put a dolop of bacon grease in your  10" cast iron skillet.Pour batter in and cook about 40 minutes check with a tooth pick.

Mixed Ingredients













100_4222.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 1, 2016






CI Skillet already to heat,I did this stove top filled and carried it out

Oven gloves work well













100_4221.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 1, 2016






Preheated grill 375* F













100_4223.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 1, 2016






35 minutes into the bake ,tooth pick was just slightly tacky













100_4224.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 1, 2016






This was made for tomorrows Chili here it is after 40 minutes.













100_4225.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 1, 2016






I'll try to remember a sliced pic tomorrow

Thanks for looking

Richie


----------



## bbq addict (Jun 1, 2016)

Well, I'm hungry now...nice job!


----------



## tropics (Jun 2, 2016)

BBQ Addict said:


> Well, I'm hungry now...nice job!


BBQ Addict I may have a slice for breakfast,Thank you

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 2, 2016)

MMMM!

Corn bread in CI!

Doesn't get much better than that!

Good stuff, Richie!!








   Al


----------



## tropics (Jun 2, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> MMMM!
> 
> Corn bread in CI!
> 
> ...


Al You are right nothing beats home made,this will be good with tonights Chili Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 2, 2016)

tropics said:


> Al You are right nothing beats home made,this will be good with tonights Chili Thanks for the point I appreciate it
> 
> Richie


That's funny that your making chili.

It's hotter than heck out & I'm doing the same thing.

I'm making a big batch of chili tomorrow.

Al


----------



## tropics (Jun 2, 2016)

SmokinAl said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> > Al You are right nothing beats home made,this will be good with tonights Chili Thanks for the point I appreciate it
> ...


Al I made this awhile back,we freeze a lot of quick meals, the grill works great as an oven. Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 2, 2016)

Nice Job, Richie!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Looks Great !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





------------
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Love me some Cornbread !!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## tropics (Jun 2, 2016)

Bearcarver said:


> Nice Job, Richie!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bear I made this for years in the oven,then I got lazy. My new grill seams to be pretty close with temps,so I decided to give it a try.Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------



## tropics (Jun 3, 2016)

A nice slice to go with my Chili













100_4231.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 3, 2016


















100_4234.JPG



__ tropics
__ Jun 3, 2016






Thanks again for looking

Richie


----------



## disco (Jun 10, 2016)

Hey, Richie, cornbread and  chili? Man that is eating well!

Disco


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Jun 10, 2016)

Awesome Richie, it all looks real tasty !   :drool


----------



## tropics (Jun 11, 2016)

Disco said:


> Hey, Richie, cornbread and  chili? Man that is eating well!
> 
> Disco


Disco Thanks we didn't need desert after that meal.

Richie


----------



## tropics (Jun 11, 2016)

WaterinHoleBrew said:


> Awesome Richie, it all looks real tasty !


Justin thanks it was a nice easy meal heated Chili in the pot and baked the corn bread on the grill.Thanks for the point I appreciate it

Richie


----------

